# Found gear at Stone Bridge



## Jpleonhard (May 9, 2007)

Some people in my party picked up two small, blue dry bags left by another party at the Stone Bridge take out. Funny thing is, this was back in mid July. Those that picked up the bags thought that they were mine. They are not. So, if you or anyone you know lost some stuff this summer after running browns, give me a ring. As best as I can remember, the date was July 17.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thats a long time ago to just be posting that you accidentaly picked up someone else's gear...is there names or phone numbers on any of it?
You should contact the AHRA and see if anyone reported them missing: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...ar-on-arkansas-ahra-l-and-f-number-25733.html


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

lmyers said:


> Thats a long time ago to just be posting that you accidentaly picked up someone else's gear...is there names or phone numbers on any of it?
> You should contact the AHRA and see if anyone reported them missing: http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/...ar-on-arkansas-ahra-l-and-f-number-25733.html


Wow...nothing like someone kicking you for doing the right thing. I'm assuming it got buried in the gear shuffle and you just now discovered it. I often will find cam straps etc. in my gear and I always try and get it back (karma you know). Don't listen to lmyers. Someone probably peed in his cheerios this morning. I give you the thumbs up for doing the right thing.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

That reminds me: Clinton, you left your booties in my truck. I do not want them.


----------



## Jpleonhard (May 9, 2007)

bingo Casey!


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

caseybailey said:


> Wow...nothing like someone kicking you for doing the right thing. I'm assuming it got buried in the gear shuffle and you just now discovered it. Don't listen to lmyers. Someone probably peed in his cheerios this morning.


Whatever, so I'm the jerk...If you just now found gear that wasn't yours that got picked up in July, then either you don't boat very often or you don't pay too close of attention...either way if it was my gear, it would have been nice to get it back when there was still water (although never is better than not at all).
Sorry for posting the link to the AHRA, and for trying to help (good luck with the karma).


----------

